# A balance in the hobby



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

We took a break today from the Challenger Kit, 3 (of 5) GS4 rebuilds to enjoy watching the rebuilt of the Aster GER 0-6-0 perform:

Video below is in HD, please select it in the menu

GS4 rebuild stages top one completed to bottom disassembled










In parts last night









GER video of an enjoyable winter run in delightful weather for January


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW! What's up with all of the GS-4 rebuilds? Common failures in all of them?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By roadranger on 07 Jan 2013 02:40 PM 
WOW! What's up with all of the GS-4 rebuilds? Common failures in all of them? 
Yes and no... wear/tear of the years of running. Most are upgrade for improved performance. The overall rebuild can be found on the TRS website home page.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles

My break in Hobby has been taking down Christmas decorations and build ing a box to carry the BB to DH for delivery.Regular Big Box will also go but empty.
Hopefull will get to fire up the K-4 this week, weather cooperating.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Really looking forward to that Art. Charles, thanks for all you bring to the hobby.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

A delightful video. Pin the wheels and replace the rubber tube and if it doesn't catch fire, it is lovely! A truly fun Aster. 

Dave


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the smokebox door needs eyes, a nose and a mouth!


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

DAve,

*It's the wrong blue!* 
You better go back and study asll those Thomas videos again.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dave, do you mean like this one...*


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 07 Jan 2013 08:10 PM 
Really looking forward to that Art. Charles, thanks for all you bring to the hobby. 
Probably won't get to run her this week. Raining and forcast for more of the same.

She may be making a trip to Diamonhead for Ryan to run and display. Shae is getting bored sitting of the bench in garage.
We shall see ,if she goes I hope there will be plenty of video. I am gonna get to make the trip.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 08 Jan 2013 08:53 AM 
*Dave, do you mean like this one...* 
































Heck, yeah! Now that looks like a very useful engine!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I take full credit for that face--full credit, that is, for being smart enough to ask a man of many talents, Bob Weltyk, to make one for me.*
 
He not only changed his GER into a true Thomas, but he replaced the alcohol fired, single acting oscillator, with a Regner dual acting motor, and butane fired it--much more reliable, powerful, and easy to run.  A real crowd pleaser... [/b] 

*








*


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*My old GER, despite being unmodified from the original, still doesn't run that badly...*


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is My Thomas,AKA (GER) 


https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=105243551088729834969&target=ALBUM&id=5347545583012932241&authkey=Gv1sRgCJ-P9_bhysXcdQ&feat=email


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Bob!


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

Bob, where did you buy the regner cylinders?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Zombie thread alert!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

eh..IMO it doesnt quite qualify for a zombie thread alert.. 
its still the same year!  January to November 2013..thats not very long. 

There is no set definition, its a matter of opinion, but I would consider it a zombie thread 
only after at least 3 years or more.. 

(and even then, who cares?  if the new post is a valid and relevant question or comment to the thread, 
as it is in this case, then I dont see any problem with bringing a thread back to life in that case.. 
but if its just a pointless comment, then no..) 

Scot


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Giga-- I think you could get cylinders from the train department in NJ he is a Regner dealer


----------

